# my dog bruno



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

he's 2 and a half years old,i'll tell the story of how we came to get him later....but for now can anyone tell me what mix he is?(2 breeds).....obviously i cant offer a prize so its just for fun


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

German shepherd x Rottweiler maybe? Bit of lab perhaps...
I would say a good ole' heinz 57


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

lovely looking dog i agree with above:thumbup:


----------



## Stoka (Sep 14, 2010)

Either a GSD x Rottie or GSD x Staff?


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

i expected it to last a little longer....a rotty/german sheppard


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics :thumbup: hope he has'nt been eating that yellow snow :scared: :lol:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

He's lovely & great pics aswell! :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He's gorgeous - very happy and healthy as well as beautiful


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd say German Shepherd and Rottie as well! So sweet! Looks like a very sturdy dog!


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Bruno is a gorgeous dog. Stunning pictures.


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

he looks like a GSD x Rottie to me...he is gawjus


----------

